# Duxford Flying Legends 2006: July 8th and 9th



## EAF51_Bear (Jun 22, 2006)

Some of the EAF virtual squadron members in Europe, coming from various countries, will be present at Duxford Flying 2006, on Saturday, July 8th.

We fixed a MEETING POINT there, for EAF members and friends:

*WHERE: Duxford Airfield
WHEN: Saturday, July 8th, 2006
TIME: Hrs12:00 Zulu (UK local time)
LOCATION: On the concrete ramp, in front of back entrance of the USAF museum*

Anybody will be there is welcome. I'll be wearing an EAF51 baseball cap.

I am going to take a lot of pics, so maybe I can post some of them later on.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 22, 2006)

I expect to see some pictures, guys! I would love to get over to see that one of these years.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

wait a few years and bring the kids out with you


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll hopefully be there- look out for a guy in a Mossie t-shirt round the model stalls


----------



## Chris_G (Jul 3, 2006)

Display line up.......enjoy!

TFC: P51C Mustang G-PSIC
TFC: P51D Mustang G-CBNM 
SHF: P51D Mustang N-167F 
RAC: P51D Mustang G-CDWI 
OFMC51D Mustang G-BTCD 
Rob Davies: P51D Mustang G-HAEC 
TFC: Spitfire V G-LFVB 
TFC: Spitfire XIV G-SPIT 
Kennet: Seafire G-KASX 
RRoyce: Spitfire G-RRGN 
Aerial Museum: Spitfire G-BKMI 
HAC: Spitfire V G-MKVB 
Corsair Warbird: Spitfire F-AZJS 
Cliff Spink: Spitfire XVI G-OXVI 
ARC: Spitfire V 
ARC: Spitfire XIV G-BSKP 
ARC: Spitfire XVIII G-BUOS 
ARC: Spitfire IX 
OFMC: Spitfire G-ASJV 
HAC: Hurricane G-HURY 
RAC: Hurricane G-HURR 
TFC: Corsair G-FGID 
R Josa: Corsair F-AZYS 
Corsair Warbird: Corsair F-AZVJ 
RAC: ME109 G-BWUE 
TFC: P47D G-THUN 
TFC: Bearcat G-RUMM 
TFC: Hellcat G-BTCC 
TFC: Tigercat G-RUMT 
TFC: Wildcat G-RUMW 
TFC: Staggerwing 
D Koblet: M/Salunier HB-RCF 
Kennet: AD4 Skyraider G-RADR 
I-15 Bis: Polikarpov 2089K 
RNHF: Sea Fury WB-930 
Lufthansa: JU52 D-CDLH 
Lufthansa: ME108 D-EBEI 
Capel: Yak 3 F-AZIM 
Capel: Yak 11 STATIC 
TFC: Nimrod G-BWWK 
HAC: Bristol Fighter 
S'Worth: Gladiator G-AMRK 
S/Worth: Bristol Fighter G-AEPH 
TFC: Bristol Fighter G-ACCA 
BBMFC3 SAT AND SUN 
BBMF: Lancaster Sunday 
BBMF: Spitfire SAT AND SUN 
BBMF: Hurricane SAT AND SUN 
DOBAF: B25 Mitchell N-320-SQ 
Aviodome: PBY PH-PBY 
Dakota Norway: DC3 LN-WND 
Sally B: B17 Flying Fortress G-BEDH 
Pink Lady: B17 Flying Fortress F-AZDX 
SHF: A26B Invader N-167B 
M Miller: Rapide G-AJSG 
J Cooper: Fox Moth G-ACEJ 
H Labouchere: Dragon G-ECAN 
A Walker: Jungman 
Aerostars: 6 Yaks


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2006)

Im going again this year Eric ill give it a whirl with me new Nikon D50 but I suspect Id have more success with a Honda 50 still one lives in hope and as im doing both days the law of averages says I should at least get a couple of postable snaps.
Still got a couple of spare rooms Eric if you need a place to nut down oh and Mossie Ill be the fat git in the Avirex basball hat with the B17 logo


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok, I'll seeya there


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2006)

yes please connect gents and get some pics please ! got some friends from another fourm - LEMB, luftwaffe experten message board that are going to hang out at a restaurant very close by so you may see 1/2 dozen goof-offs drooling over a/c

have fun, I'm on another bike trip


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2006)

Man! What a drool-fest that would be! I gave you some tips in the Evan's Photo Phun, Lee. I am expecting to see some good shots!


----------



## trackend (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll do me best


----------



## Chris_G (Jul 4, 2006)

I will be looking forward to seeing some pics too!
Trackend - Great avatar lol


----------



## trackend (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Chris most people call me Lee unless its Les, he can call me anything he likes


----------



## EAF51_Bear (Jul 13, 2006)

Back in Italy from Duxford.

I am working on re-organizing the pics.
I still have no clear ideas if they are really good pics, or they seem so to me, just because of the adrenaline I got seeing those ladies still flying 70 years later. 

Anyway be patient some more days. As I took more than 600 pics in two days  , I am selecting the best, and setting up some pics pages at my website. In a couple of days I'll post the URL where you can have a look at them.  CYA.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2006)

Yep me too.


----------



## v2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Czechoslovak Historic Flight


----------



## EAF51_Bear (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, I am copying here a post I already put on another tread, just in case you did not find it, and you desperately want to see my pics... (do not do it alone, please: can be dangerous! be sure having your wingman covering your six o clock!  )

My pics are now online. So if you are not scred and you want to see them, follow my steps....

1) Go to EAF51
2) Look at the vertical toolbar on the left and search for DUXFORD FLYING LEGENDS. Click on it
3) On the next page click on Duxford Flying Legends 2006
4) The following page is an index page, where you can easily select the planes you want to see.

I hope you can enjoy at least some of them...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2006)

My kind of show, lots of warbirds with radial engines!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice pics there Bear!


----------

